# trunk liner



## twilightround (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm trying to find a trunk liner (cargo liner) for my 740iL. I play a lot of golf and wan to keep the trunk carpet free of all the stuff I pick up on the course. I bought one from my BMW dealer, but it did't fit, so I gave it back. Weathertech apparently only has one to fit if the car does not have a navigation system.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Hmmm, I also remember Weathertech did not have one for 1998-2001 7ers with NAV, which all 00 and 01s have. They sell a generic one but I have never seen how it fits, nor do I know if you could trim the non-NAV version to fit close enough to be satisfactory.

Otherwise, I have not seen any custom fit trunk mat for these cars, I am afraid.


----------

